# Monter un disque branché sur un raspberry par réseau sur mon



## Maxmad68 (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Je possède un Raspberry Pi modèle B sur lequel est branché un disque dur externe en permanence.
Mon raspberry est sur le réseau et je voudrais savoir si par l'intermédiaire de ce raspberry, il est possible de monter mon disque dur sur mon mac par le réseau


----------



## kaos (28 Octobre 2014)

http://clementgrimal.fr/blog/2013/01/30/raspberry-pi-partage-disque-dur-usb/

Si ton mac est sous le même réseau local tu devrais voir le disque (faut il qu'il soit dans un format lisible par le mac ) exfat / Fat32


----------



## Maxmad68 (28 Octobre 2014)

Merci


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> http://clementgrimal.fr/blog/2013/01/30/raspberry-pi-partage-disque-dur-usb/
> 
> Si ton mac est sous le même réseau local tu devrais voir le disque (faut il qu'il soit dans un format lisible par le mac ) exfat / Fat32


Si le disque est branché sur un ordinateur, il faut effectivement que cet ordinateur soit capable de lire son système de fichiers (FAT32, ExtFS, ExFAT etc.)

Mais quand on y accède par réseau, on ne s'intéresse pas au système de fichiers mais au protocole réseau utilisé pour mettre le disque à disposition : NFS, SMB/CIFS, AFP etc.

Par exemple, je peux avoir une partition formatée en Ext4 sur un serveur Linux et ce dernier le partage via SMB/CIFS : un ordinateur sous Ouinedoze pourra y accéder (pourvu que les droits lui soient accordés) bien que ne connaissant pas Ext4.


----------



## Mr Raph_ (12 Mai 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Si le disque est branché sur un ordinateur, il faut effectivement que cet ordinateur soit capable de lire son système de fichiers (FAT32, ExtFS, ExFAT etc.)
> 
> Mais quand on y accède par réseau, on ne s'intéresse pas au système de fichiers mais au protocole réseau utilisé pour mettre le disque à disposition : NFS, SMB/CIFS, AFP etc.
> 
> Par exemple, je peux avoir une partition formatée en Ext4 sur un serveur Linux et ce dernier le partage via SMB/CIFS : un ordinateur sous Ouinedoze pourra y accéder (pourvu que les droits lui soient accordés) bien que ne connaissant pas Ext4.



Je dirais même plus qu'il vaut mieux utiliser un système de fichier que le système hébergeant le partage gère bien : 

Ext3 / Ext4 sut Linux
NTFS sur Windows
Sinon on risque d'avoir quelques soucis - surtout avec la FAT - et de rencontrer certaines limitations (droit, tailles de partitions, ...).


----------

